# Lydstep Bay to Caldey Island Sunrise



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lydstep Bay to Caldey Island this morning at sunrise










5D Mark II
17-40 f/4L
LEE ND 0.9, 0.9 hard & 0.6 soft ND grads

www.drewbuckleyphotography.com

cheers

drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful mate, what was the shutter speed if you don't mind me asking? Do you find loading multiple filters decreases sharpness much?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I think this is why the lee ones are so damned wanted as they are seriously good quality --> minimal issues. However, I'm not the expert on this 

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

oh: nice shot drew!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful shot:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Cracker.

Nice gear too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

They just get better & better Drewster!

Superb.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Beautiful mate, what was the shutter speed if you don't mind me asking? Do you find loading multiple filters decreases sharpness much?


thanks fella, yeh no worries - 8 secs, f/16, ISO 200

sharpness wise, never noticed any difference to be honest and i generally shoot with at least two filters on :thumb:



bretti_kivi said:


> I think this is why the lee ones are so damned wanted as they are seriously good quality --> minimal issues. However, I'm not the expert on this
> oh: nice shot drew!


thanks matey



pooma said:


> Beautiful shot:thumb:


thanks



Scotty B said:


> Cracker.
> 
> Nice gear too.


thanks



Shiny said:


> They just get better & better Drewster!
> 
> Superb.


cheers Shinester :thumb::thumb:

drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shiny said:


> They just get better & better Drewster!
> 
> Superb.


Agree:thumb: Drew your Fresh West and East were 'ok' but the above shot is a cover shot!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Agree:thumb: Drew your Fresh West and East were 'ok' but the above shot is a cover shot!


thanks fella, completely agree - i'm not overly happy with the fresh west & east shots to be honest, the 'west' is the better image of the two, but both could be much better

i'm slowly trying to make my way around the pembs coast so will redo when time/weather permits :thumb::thumb:

drew


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Website not working Drew ?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

it is now but not earlier, few other things have buggered up today though - emails/ftp, the host is having problems across the board so should sorted soon

they're generally 10/10

drew


----------

